# Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few pics



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few Turkey pics.

I'm running out with sawman and coydog next week hunting and fishing it should be a great trip.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*



> next week hunting and fishing


 :shock: :shock:

Good luck guys! We expect some (more) pictures.... o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*

Wow, nice pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*

Nice pictures!

Come Friday night, this old ******* is heading down to OK to get after them. :mrgreen:

I'll try and take some picutres with my fancy new toy (I got a Canon T2I), well if I can figure out how to use it. :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*

Thanks for the inspiration. I actually drew a tag this year...don't know how that happened. 

Also gotta say I admire your talent for wildlife photography. I use your photos, along with many others, to teach kids basic photography. But the kids consistently like your shots the most.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*

Are you cropping out the fences?


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*



Bears Butt said:


> Are you cropping out the fences?


No there are no fence in those picture I don't think any of those are cropped just sized.

Why do you ask.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*



Mojo1 said:


> Nice pictures!
> 
> Come Friday night, this old ******* is heading down to OK to get after them. :mrgreen:
> 
> I'll try and take some picutres with my fancy new toy (I got a Canon T2I), well if I can figure out how to use it. :lol:


I envy u Mojo! I'm from Enid and haven't made it back for the spring hunt in three years. Turkeys are thick too. What part of the state do u hunt? Good luck - whack a couple Rio's for me.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*

Great pic's Dave..

It will be a good time. Gotta love the hunt/fish combo trips! :-|O|-:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*



MWScott72 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures!
> ...


\

Carter/Love county area, I go every year to hunt, usally tag out but yeah they are really thick this year, the inlaws report over 50 birds using the pasture some mornings. :shock:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Can't wait too hunt next week will be fun. Here's a few*

Never turkey hunted in my life, only ran into them on ocassion while out looking for elk. Whats the best way to do it? I figure set up a blind at the edge of a mountain field and sit there until the sun comes up?


----------

